# [Risolto] Penna USB --> Riavvio forzato del PC

## mlg82

Ho un problema con la penna USB. Quando la collego alla porta USB il sistema si blocca e si riavvia automaticamente.

il kernel che utilizzo è il 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 compilato da me. Nel .config del kernel c'è:

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

Per quanto riguarda SCSI:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

Ho installato hal dbus ed il mio utente sta nei gruppi: users, wheel, floppy, console, audio, cdrom, video, cdrw, usb, users, haldaemon, plugdev

Spero che queste informazoini bastino...non so proprio più che pesci pigliare.

GrazieLast edited by mlg82 on Wed Oct 18, 2006 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

```

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y 

```

deseleziona tutte queste opzioni, e togli il tuo utente dal gruppo haldaemon (per accedere ai supporti rimovibili basta plugdev).

Prova così e facci sapere.

----------

## mlg82

purtroppo ancora non va

----------

## Scen

Prova a deselezionare tutte le voci marcate come "EXPERIMENTAL", magari sono quelle che ti creano i problemi.

Deseleziona anche CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL

Infine ti consiglio, per ogni voce, di leggerti l'help collegato, e, se sei in dubbio, segui il consiglio che ti danno ("If unsure, say [Y|N]")

Questa è la mia configurazione USB, e funziona senza problemi:

```

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i usb

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# V4L USB devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

Stai usando dbus/hal stabili o instabili?

Su che piattaforma? x86/AMD64/ecc.?

----------

## crisandbea

il tuo .config relativo alla parte usb dovrebbe essere cosi:

```

# V4L USB devices

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

prova e facci sapere se va.

----------

## mlg82

Ho provato entrambi i .config, ma ho sempre lo stesso risultato, cioè il riavvio del pc.

Per chi volesse saperlo uso amd64, hal e dbus stabili ed il kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8.

Usando lsusb comunque ho sempre visto che anche con la mia configurazione iniziale il supporto USB c'è sempre stato, inizio a pensare che sia un problema di penna anche se prima dell'aggiornamento a gentoo 2006.1 andava bene (purtroppo o perso il .config che utilizzavo)

----------

## crisandbea

prova a postarci un 

```

lspci -v | grep USB

```

----------

## mlg82

```
lspci -v |grep USB

00:13.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:13.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:13.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:13.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

----------

## randomaze

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> Usando lsusb comunque ho sempre visto che anche con la mia configurazione iniziale il supporto USB c'è sempre stato, inizio a pensare che sia un problema di penna anche se prima dell'aggiornamento a gentoo 2006.1 andava bene (purtroppo o perso il .config che utilizzavo)

 

La sfiga é sembre in agguato, per verificare quello bisognerebbe provare un altra penna USB (o dispositivo analogo come alcuni lettori mp3 o macchine fotografiche) oppure quella stessa penna USB con i vecchio kernel o con un fiverso PC/Sistema opeprativo.

Potrebbe essere interessante anche andare a vedere i log del kernel quando inserisci la penna:

```
tail -f /var/log/message
```

forse spulciando il log trovi le scritte dei precedenti reboot. Tra l'altro, si parla di un reboot "normale" con stop dei servizi e unmount dei filesystem oppure di run reset brutale?

----------

## mlg82

Ci sono alcune cose che mi fanno ben sperare. XP non riconosce la penna...non dovrebbe essere un problema di driver perchè non mi pare di averli mai installati.

Oggi mio cugino mi porta la sua pendrive è proverò quella.

Posso mettere CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set visto che dall'output di lspci uso EHCI e OHCI?

Per chi volesse sapere il reset è brutale

----------

## crisandbea

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> Ci sono alcune cose che mi fanno ben sperare. XP non riconosce la penna...non dovrebbe essere un problema di driver perchè non mi pare di averli mai installati.
> 
> Oggi mio cugino mi porta la sua pendrive è proverò quella.
> 
> Posso mettere CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set visto che dall'output di lspci uso EHCI e OHCI?
> ...

 

puoi metterlo, però se hai qualche altra periferica usb potrebbe esserti utile l'uhci. quindi ti consiglio di lasciar stare cosi come si trova la configurazione. 

ciauz

----------

## Scen

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> Posso mettere CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set visto che dall'output di lspci uso EHCI e OHCI?

 

Yes

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> Per chi volesse sapere il reset è brutale

 

 :Shocked:  Se la pendrive è in garanzia, ti consiglio di fartela sostituire (visto che nemmeno Windows XP la riconosce), altrimenti ti consiglio di comprarne una nuova  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mlg82

Ho provato il lettore mp3 di mio cugino e tutto magicamente funziona. Normalmente in questi casi si direbbe che il lettore mp3 che avevo provato prima fosse rotto, ma non si può dire; per motivi più grandi di me funziona anche quello.

Che dire se non grazie per l'auito datomi ed il tempo perso

----------

## randomaze

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> Ho provato il lettore mp3 di mio cugino e tutto magicamente funziona. Normalmente in questi casi si direbbe che il lettore mp3 che avevo provato prima fosse rotto, ma non si può dire; per motivi più grandi di me funziona anche quello.

 

Non ho capito o mi sono perso un passaggio. Adesso funziona tutto? Oppure il pendrive di inizio topic e "il lettore mp3 che avevo provato ..." sono due cose diverse?

----------

